# 33 Names of Things You Never Knew had Names



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*33 Names of Things You Never Knew had Names*

1. AGLET 
The plain or ornamental covering on the end of a shoelace. 
2. ARMSAYE 
The armhole in clothing. 
3. CHANKING 
Spat-out food, such as rinds or pits. 
4. COLUMELLA NASI 
The bottom part of the nose between the nostrils. 
5. DRAGÉES 
Small beadlike pieces of candy, usually silver-coloured, used for decorating cookies, cakes and sundaes. 
6. FEAT 
A dangling curl of hair. 
7. FERRULE 
The metal band on a pencil that holds the eraser in place. 
8. HARP 
The small metal hoop that supports a lampshade. 
9. HEMIDEMISEMIQUAVER 
A 64th note. (A 32nd is a demisemiquaver, and a 16th note is a semiquaver.) 
10-13. JARNS, NITTLES, GRAWLIX and QUIMP 
Various squiggles used to denote cussing in comic books. 
14. KEEPER 
The loop on a belt that keeps the end in place after it has passed through the buckle. 
15. KICK or PUNT 
The indentation at the bottom of some wine bottles. It gives added strength to the bottle but lessens its holding capacity. 
16. LIRIPIPE 
The long tail on a graduate's academic hood. 
17. MINIMUS 
The little finger or toe. 
18. NEF 
An ornamental stand in the shape of a ship. 
19. OBDORMITION 
The numbness caused by pressure on a nerve; when a limb is `asleep'. 
20. OCTOTHORPE 
The symbol `#' on a telephone handset. Bell Labs' engineer Don Macpherson created the word in the 1960s by combining octo-, as in eight, with the name of one of his favourite athletes, 1912 Olympic decathlon champion Jim Thorpe. 
21. OPHRYON 
The space between the eyebrows on a line with the top of the eye sockets. 
22. PEEN 
The end of a hammer head opposite the striking face. 
23. PHOSPHENES 
The lights you see when you close your eyes hard. Technically the luminous impressions are due to the excitation of the retina caused by pressure on the eyeball. 
24. PURLICUE 
The space between the thumb and extended forefinger. 
25. RASCETA 
Creases on the inside of the wrist. 
26. ROWEL 
The revolving star on the back of a cowboy's spurs. 
27. SADDLE 
The rounded part on the top of a matchbook. 
28. SCROOP 
The rustle of silk. 
29. SNORKEL BOX 
A mailbox with a protruding receiver to allow people to deposit mail without leaving their cars. 
30. SPRAINTS 
Otter dung. 
31. TANG 
The projecting prong on a tool or instrument. 
32. WAMBLE 
Stomach rumbling. 
33. ZARF 
A holder for a handleless coffee cup. 
- S.B., D.W. & N.R.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Keep your spraint away from my columella nasi!!!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

HEMIDEMISEMIQUAVER 
A 64th note. (A 32nd is a demisemiquaver, and a 16th note is a semiquaver.) 
That clarifies everything


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

i just licked my PURLICUE


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Until I was enlightened by this thread I thought that was a physical impossibility.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> i just licked my PURLICUE


take pictures next time!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> HEMIDEMISEMIQUAVER
> A 64th note. (A 32nd is a demisemiquaver, and a 16th note is a semiquaver.)
> That clarifies everything


Music theory... whole note, half note, quarter note, 8th note, 16th note, 32nd note, 64th note, etc.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Does a scroop affect your tang?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are amazing...I have one problem with most of those words....I can't pronounce 1/2 of them!


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like someone just made those terms up


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Peen" is real: straight, cross and ball peens being the most common hammers of that type. Metal surfaces can also be finished by a process known as "shot peening".


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I sometimes use a snorkel box when down on the tang.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> "Peen" is real: straight, cross and ball peens being the most common hammers of that type.


True, just ask a Hells Angel


----------

